# The Most Fun Puzzle to Solve.



## RopedBBQ (Jul 18, 2010)

What do you guys think is the most fun puzzle to solve. 

(3x3 not included because lots of people would chose that as the obvious choice )


----------



## Forte (Jul 18, 2010)

sq111111111111111111111111111111111111!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 18, 2010)

Square 1


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 18, 2010)

2x2x2/4x4x4

or skewb lawl


----------



## Jukuren (Jul 18, 2010)

Forte said:


> sq111111111111111111111111111111111111!!!!!!!!!1111



i really really want one, i think thats my next cube... that or megaminx


----------



## Samania (Jul 18, 2010)

Megaminx and Pyraminx.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 18, 2010)

3x3


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 18, 2010)

Skewb, I'm still trying to figure it out.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 18, 2010)

clock


----------



## Forte (Jul 18, 2010)

Jukuren said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > sq111111111111111111111111111111111111!!!!!!!!!1111
> ...



sq1 >=(


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 19, 2010)

Sq-1, the obvious choice!!!


----------



## Rosette (Jul 19, 2010)

2x2

Anyway poor v-cubes


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 19, 2010)

Square one isn't fun to scramble.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 19, 2010)

Forte said:


> sq111111111111111111111111111111111111!!!!!!!!!1111



ya


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 19, 2010)

3x3 using R0ux


----------



## Forte (Jul 19, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Square one isn't fun to scramble.



YOU JUST NEED TO LOVE IT


----------



## qqwref (Jul 19, 2010)

I like solving the Megaminx. The freedom to move around is cool, there are always several obvious and fast ways of placing pieces. Similarly the Gigaminx is a lot more fun than 5x5.


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 19, 2010)

3x3


----------



## Zubon (Jul 19, 2010)

I love puzzles that combine solving methods of several different puzzles.

cubic 3x3x5.
most of the "crazy" (circle) cubes.
just got the circle 2x2x4 cube. Fun to play with.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 19, 2010)

Zubon said:


> I love puzzles that combine solving methods of several different puzzles.
> 
> cubic 3x3x5.
> most of the "crazy" (circle) cubes.
> just got the *circle 2x2x4 cube*. Fun to play with.


circle 2x2x4?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 19, 2010)

I was addicted to magic until I broke it.

SORRY JUSTIN!


----------



## Edward (Jul 19, 2010)

3x3x3 Speedsolving


----------



## buelercuber (Jul 19, 2010)

SQ1 FTW i just learned new algos and i am fast now , so i love it.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 19, 2010)

No Pyraminx?? D:


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 19, 2010)

Now I know what puzzles I'm going to get.


----------



## RopedBBQ (Jul 19, 2010)

@ the people wondering why theres little puzzles: You can only have 10 poll options


----------



## Kynit (Jul 19, 2010)

Messing around with a megaminx is so much fun, and pyraminx is pretty neat too (although I can see how it turns into a memorized chore for speedsolving). Never tried a square 1, though, and that looks pretty cool.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 19, 2010)

3x3x2


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 19, 2010)

3x3 Team BLD.


----------



## Blake4512 (Jul 19, 2010)

My favorite puzzles to solve are the 3x3x4, Pyraminx, and 4x4.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 19, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> 3x3 Team BLD.



Didn't think about that. Team BLD is a lot of fun.

I wonder what 7x7 Team BLD would be like...


----------



## Zubon (Jul 19, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> Zubon said:
> 
> 
> > I love puzzles that combine solving methods of several different puzzles.
> ...




http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.2x2x4_ShengShou_God_of_freedom_Magic_Cube_Black-30220


----------



## Dene (Jul 19, 2010)

5x5x5


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jul 19, 2010)

I have a 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, Megaminx, and Magic, and out of those, I'd have to say 4x4. But I think I'd love SQ-1 if I had one.


----------



## vgbjason (Jul 19, 2010)

15 puzzle?


----------



## Thomas09 (Jul 19, 2010)

Jigsaw


----------



## MiloD (Jul 19, 2010)

3x3 BLD


----------



## buelercuber (Jul 19, 2010)

Forte said:


> Jukuren said:
> 
> 
> > Forte said:
> ...



sq1 >=)


----------



## r_517 (Jul 19, 2010)

Planet (coz i never solved it)


----------



## Chance (Jul 19, 2010)

My favorite is the mirror blocks. A harder but fun version of the 3x3. But since it isn't up there, I would go with my V-Cube 5.


----------



## Matt S (Jul 19, 2010)

The megaminx is a lot of fun to solve, because there's so much blockbuilding flexibility, and the whole solution is super-intuitive.

The Square One was the most fun puzzle to develop a solution for, but my solution (reduction to a 2x2 domino) isn't fast, and I have no desire to learn new algs for it, so I'm not that interested in solving it anymore.


----------



## irontwig (Jul 19, 2010)

4x4, messing around with random direct solving techniques.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 19, 2010)

Does 4x4 OH count? Or 3x3 wf? I selected magics, even though I think they're stupid, they ARE fun


----------



## The Puzzler (Jul 19, 2010)

clock and magic and megaminx


----------



## lorki3 (Jul 19, 2010)

There is no OH but OH and square 1 is the most fun.


----------



## ariasamie (Jul 19, 2010)

you should have added pyraminx and mirror blocks and the 20x20x20 using gabbasoft.
I wouldn't vote for them though!


----------



## GunzJack (Jul 19, 2010)

i think skewb is funny since its click sound when i'm rotate it


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 19, 2010)

Anything Team BLD.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 19, 2010)

3x3 is missing because it's a pointless event. :fp


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 19, 2010)

3x3. Only one I'm remotely good at. Also, 2x2 and 4x4.


----------



## abctoshiro (Jul 19, 2010)

mastermorphix. why is there none?!!??! i mean there is a lot of fun in shape-shiftin'. what's the point if it doesn't shape shift?!?!

edit: square-1 OR super-square-1. im currently modding something to make a 7 layer square 1. good luck to me.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Jul 19, 2010)

Megaminx FTW !!!
Although it takes me much MUCH MUCH longer to solve the megaminx than the 3x3, the 3x3 is so old and the megaminx is just a big and made in to a dodecahedron. So, easy to solve but longer to solve. If i'm not making sense, 
I just like the megaminx!


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 19, 2010)

Morphegg


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 19, 2010)

Why would someone think magic is fun? It's the same thing every time.


----------



## ariasamie (Jul 19, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Why would someone think magic is fun? It's the same thing every time.



yes. and I wish we could see who has voted for which choice.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 19, 2010)

ariasamie said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > Why would someone think magic is fun? It's the same thing every time.
> ...



I remeber being able to a long time ago, but I forgot how...


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jul 19, 2010)

I said 4x4 because I use sandwich. It's close between that and 5x5.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 19, 2010)

Megaminx, by far. It allows much more freedom than any other puzzle, I think.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, conditions change a lot for me. 
Square-1 is SUPER DOOPER FUN, but I hate scrambling that sh!t. I have become addicted to OH, but I suck. Megaminx is nice because a lot of mistakes can be made up for, until you get up to the ultra high ranks. But I'm a noob at Mega.

I don't understand how someone could love 2x2 (it's boring), Magic (it's really boring), or 4x4 (parity is a little b*tch. Almost every weekly I do when I do 4x4 has five to eight parity cases within an average of 5).

There is no perfect puzzle, except the holy grail of 3x3. It's versatile (OH, BLD, speed), it's quick, it's what you learn first.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 19, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Why would someone think magic is fun? It's the same thing every time.





Yes said:


> 3x3 is missing because it's a pointless event. :fp


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 19, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> ariasamie said:
> 
> 
> > TheMachanga said:
> ...



Me too. I think you can only look before you vote.

I voted for magic because I just like the ways you turn it to solve it.


----------



## choza244 (Jul 19, 2010)

megaminx


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 19, 2010)

square 1 and megaminx are the best even though I'm noob at both


----------

